# New (to Me) 9a



## cs900 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Though i'd pop my head in and say hi. I just bought a SB modelA over the weekend. this will be my 4th lathe ( first 2 were HF 8", and the 3rd a logan 200), and I have to say I'm extremely impressed with the quality of this machine. My logan 200 is my go-to lathe at the moment, but this guy may give it a good run once it's refurbished a bit. All the parts are there including an original south bend v-belt. It's even still mounted on a south bend table. It is missing the spindle speed chart on the gear cover. Does anyone know where I could get an original one? It also came with a minimal amount of accessories (3 jaw and drive plate). I don't use my steady rest much on my logan, but when you need one, you need one! Anyone know where to get one of those as well?

So the plan is to, at very least, clean, repaint, regrease and replace the felt oilers. Are there any other good things to replace while I have it all torn apart? 

Last question, I've been looking to see what these are actually worth, but besides the few on ebay, i haven't found much information. What do these sell for these days? I need to make sure I got a good deal! haha.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 29, 2016)

They are worth what you can get for them, in your case exactly what you paid the seller.  That value is subject to change with every transaction...


----------



## brino (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice find!
Whats the model and serial number?
Was it owned by a John Deere owner and that's the only paint he had on hand? 



cs900 said:


> Are there any other good things to replace while I have it all torn apart?



Look at the wipers for the v-ways on the carriage, old ones tend to let chips get under them.
Are the feed clutches working well?

-brino


----------



## cs900 (Aug 29, 2016)

Haha, yeah the paint is pretty terrible. Lucky it strips off easy enough, I already have the carriage disassembled, stripped, primed and painted.

It's a model 644A
serial 38387NAR9






From what I could find, that would place it around 1928

Feed clutch works great from what I can tell, but I haven't cut any chips with it yet. It engaged and disengaged smoothly for the longitudinal and cross travel.
Wipers are getting replaced as well, but actually don't look to be in too bad of condition.


----------



## VSAncona (Aug 29, 2016)

1955


----------



## cs900 (Aug 29, 2016)

thanks. Still significantly older then I am!


----------



## brino (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

I was able to find that catalog number in the 1952 Southbend General Line Catalog.
Note that does NOT give a definitive year of manufacture, as they may have sold it for a number of years.

The only problem is that I cannot currently upload pdf files......but I have contacted one of the moderators to have a look.
Stay tuned.....

-brino


----------



## VSAncona (Aug 30, 2016)

You don't really need a catalog to date it -- just check the serial number registry on Steve Wells' site:

http://www.wswells.com/sn/sn_db.htm

According to the registry, it was made in 1955/56. But if you're still in doubt, you could order the original serial number card from Grizzly and you'll know for sure, down to the day.


----------



## brino (Aug 30, 2016)

VSAncona said:


> You don't really need a catalog to date it



Agreed, as stated above. It's just more info to know what you have.

I was able to upload the Southbend 1952 catalog here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/southbend-1952-full-catalog-5205.3076/

Catalog number 644A is on page 33 (or 35 of 92 in the PDF).

-brino


----------



## cs900 (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks for that catalog. I love seeing the history of these older machines. I also found the official south bend bench that it's still sitting on. Very cool!


----------



## brino (Sep 7, 2016)

cs900 said:


> thanks for that catalog.


You are welcome!



cs900 said:


> I love seeing the history of these older machines.


Grizzly bought Southbend. If you want to spend $25 to see more history, you can get a copy of the original purchase card for your serial number at:
http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/serialcard
I always kinda thought it would be neat to laminate it and hang it by the lathe.
I never bothered as I'd rather spend it on tooling and stock, but the option is there.



cs900 said:


> I also found the official south bend bench that it's still sitting on. Very cool!


Very cool indeed!

-brino


----------



## cs900 (Sep 10, 2016)

she sure cleaned up nice.


----------



## brino (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow, did it ever! 

How much to come and do mine? 
-brino


----------



## cs900 (Sep 11, 2016)

haha. stripping the gunk and paint off the bed is not something i'm eager to do again any time soon.


----------

